# Condo requirement near The Fort



## welshwill (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone know if I can get a 1-2 bed furnished condo near to The Fort for 50,000 pesos per month?


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea you can definitely get a place for 50k if you look around. 

If you're just looking for a 1 bedroom, you can probably find a place at Two Serendra, some of the condos in McKinley Hill, or even The Infinity in BGC


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

welshwill said:


> Does anyone know if I can get a 1-2 bed furnished condo near to The Fort for 50,000 pesos per month?


I have been looking online at furnished condos in Makati (again) and I see a lot of condos for rent in that area 50,000 and well under....i would look online at...craigslist, sulit, and also just google apts or condos for rent in the specific areas you are interested in.....good luck


----------



## jessica24 (Sep 16, 2013)

You can try TheCondoKing although their specialty is with condo purchases, I heard they also help with leasing especially at BGC/Makati.


----------



## azurejrr07 (Nov 1, 2014)

*looking for a condo unit*

hi welshwill. Are you still looking for a condo unit (1BR) that is near in The Fort? I know one and It's just 50k a month with great amenities. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## azurejrr07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes I know one that is near in The Fort. 1BR condo unit with great amenities. 50k/monthly.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If short time expat's and tourist keep paying these high rental rates I don't think the average expat could ever afford to rent in these area's, it will become the new norm 50.000-80,000 peso's for a select few, sorry but that's ridiculous, unless your blessed with that kind of cash, reason many come here is to get away from contracts and high cost living charges this is still the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> If short time expat's and tourist keep paying these high rental rates I don't think the average expat could ever afford to rent in these area's, it will become the new norm 50.000-80,000 peso's for a select few, sorry but that's ridiculous, unless your blessed with that kind of cash, reason many come here is to get away from contracts and high cost living charges this is still the Philippines.


Absolute truth if I ever heard it. Now we don't live in that area but have decided to rent a home in a different part of the same town where we have lived for years.
So now we are renting a small but very modern two bedroom home and is costing us only P2,000 ($43.00us dollars) per month.
There is no need to pay high prices in the Philippines unless you have endless money to burn..


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Absolute truth if I ever heard it. Now we don't live in that area but have decided to rent a home in a different part of the same town where we have lived for years.
> So now we are renting a small but very modern two bedroom home and is costing us only P2,000 ($43.00us dollars) per month.
> There is no need to pay high prices in the Philippines unless you have endless money to burn..


Hey Jetlag, thank you for the info. How have you come across this? Is there a company or site that specifically services the Angeles area or just word of mouth? Every site I find is loaded with listings from the urban mess south of you but not much elsewhere.

Thanks in advance.

Doug


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Live with family all squatters*



Jet Lag said:


> Absolute truth if I ever heard it. Now we don't live in that area but have decided to rent a home in a different part of the same town where we have lived for years.
> So now we are renting a small but very modern two bedroom home and is costing us only P2,000 ($43.00us dollars) per month.
> There is no need to pay high prices in the Philippines unless you have endless money to burn..


I live with the family they've been squatting on the same large spot of land since the 40's, I know there's other expats that live with or on family land, they build the house little by little as they can afford, I ended up fixing the family home because it was bamboo and kept falling down, concrete seemed to be my best alternative and over the years both parents passed we assumed the home with all sorts of fighting from the in-laws.

Many of the girls here have family land or a spot to build on, if your not to worried about losing it, I'm not young if I was I probably would have bought a condo years ago, it's about the only thing we can own and pass on to our kids, grand kids.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Hey Jetlag, thank you for the info. How have you come across this? Is there a company or site that specifically services the Angeles area or just word of mouth? Every site I find is loaded with listings from the urban mess south of you but not much elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Doug


Hi Doug,

We have lived here in the same town for almost 12 years. Most things here are found word-of-mouth. On this house though, it was my wife's co-worker that knew the owner and arraigned it for us.
There are houses here for much less per month but not renovated or anything that would be considered as livable without adding aircon and "normal" comforts. 
Nice part about the town though is that all stores and services are here and within walking distance and there are express jeeps to San Fernando and Angeles that cost almost nothing.

*Best advice I can give is do not trust websites, businesses, or owner/landlords unless you are here and deal with them in person. No matter how kind, honest, or reputable they seem---don't do it.*


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> We have lived here in the same town for almost 12 years. Most things here are found word-of-mouth. On this house though, it was my wife's co-worker that knew the owner and arraigned it for us.
> There are houses here for much less per month but not renovated or anything that would be considered as livable without adding aircon and "normal" comforts.
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate the input. Hopefully others too will find it helpful.

eace:


----------

